
Zero to traction - angelohuang
http://www.slideshare.net/andrew_null/zero-to-traction
======
rubycowgames
Notes from the presentation: [http://andrewchen.co/2013/10/14/zero-to-
productmarket-fit-pr...](http://andrewchen.co/2013/10/14/zero-to-
productmarket-fit-presentation/)

